# What are you doing for New Year's Eve?



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I read an article that said that most Canadians will be staying home for New Year's Eve. I'm one of them. I'm going to make a four-course dinner for a friend and myself. I LOVE cooking, so it's a complete pleasure for me . . . I can't wait to get started.

What are you doing for New Year's Eve?


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I read an article that said that most Canadians will be staying home for New Year's Eve. I'm one of them. I'm going to make a four-course dinner for a friend and myself. I LOVE cooking, so it's a complete pleasure for me . . . I can't wait to get started.
> 
> What are you doing for New Year's Eve?[/B]



I'm staying home too and hanging out with any computer friends who are online.  With my kidz too, of course!

Cathy A


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Well - 
I'm either staying home or going to dinner with a bunch of physic geeks ... yeah me..


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

(reminds me of that romantic song. "What are you doing New Year's, New Year's Eve?")

I'm going to dinner with two friends of mine, in the neighborhood, and plan to be home cuddling with my girl shortly after midnight.

Happy 2008 everyone!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am staying in also. The drunks are bad down here driving during the holidays. Plus I will get to be with all of my babies, Rhonda included..I can not actually say that I will be asleep when the clock strikes 12:00. That is unless Rhonda goes to bed with me like she has gotten to bad about doing and us having conversations that she needs at her age. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm staying home where it's warm & safe,maybe cook a couple of steaks for me & hubbie.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well since it's like 104 degrees for the next few days - my pool party has started early ( as in get me a cold drink - NOW ) . My friends are all here - there is a VICIOUS game of pool pony polo going , and everybody is next to naked ( just the way I like it  ) . I will be seeing in the New Year , totally submerged with a frozen daiquiri grasped in my hand . My party is catered with lots of COLD food and PLENTY of drink ( Aussies are booze hounds ) . My dogs are enjoying the peace and quiet inside with the air conditioning  . I should feel quite ill by January 1st - but it will be SO WORTH IT  Thank goodness I don't need to get dressed up . Sarah B)


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

> Well since it's like 104 degrees for the next few days - my pool party has started early ( as in get me a cold drink - NOW ) . My friends are all here - there is a VICIOUS game of pool pony polo going , and everybody is next to naked ( just the way I like it  ) . I will be seeing in the New Year , totally submerged with a frozen daiquiri grasped in my hand . My party is catered with lots of COLD food and PLENTY of drink ( Aussies are booze hounds ) . My dogs are enjoying the peace and quiet inside with the air conditioning  . I should feel quite ill by January 1st - but it will be SO WORTH IT  Thank goodness I don't need to get dressed up . Sarah B)[/B]



Now THAT is the way to do it! I'll be partying it up at the bars in Chapel Hill, NC! Happy new year everyone :chili:


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Stating home its 104 degrees here, with the dogs usually there are fireworks let off just before midnight. Billy is terrified of the noise from them and working tomorrow on new years day.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my hubby works 3rd shift... so i'll be ringing in the new year with my doggies. *sigh*

oh well.... i don't drink, and i'm not social... so i guess it's fitting. :mellow:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> my hubby works 3rd shift... so i'll be ringing in the new year with my doggies. *sigh*
> 
> oh well.... i don't drink, and i'm not social... so i guess it's fitting. :mellow:[/B]


HAHA Carrie, you crack me up!!

I swear the end of the year came so fast that I didn't even think about it. To be honest, I'm exhausted, I hope I make it to the ball dropping. Hubby and I will probably cook dinner, have some champagne, and hang with the <strike>zoo</strike>, I mean 4 doggies


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

We will be taking it easy at home with our babies- the excitement never ends over here... :biggrin: I wouldn't have it any other way- never cared much for going out on New Year's Eve.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My husband in on call and NYE is usually a pretty busy holiday for the ER. We went out to dinner tonight with friends and will prob hava quiet night at home tomorrow. We are leaving on Friday for our trip to WDW and our Cruise with our daughters and two other families........


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> What are you doing for New Year's Eve?[/B]


I'm pretty sure it will involve drinking... (at home)


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Only 7 hours left of 2007 here .... I'm staying in tonight and my 2 darling angels will be all the company I need


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

This will be my first New Year's Eve without DH in 24 years as he has works swing shift. DS is spending time with my future DIL family. I'm trying to talk 17 yo DD into having a pajama party with her dear old mama, it isn't working. :HistericalSmiley: I don't see anything wrong with her taking her daddy's bed (I have to have a hospital bed.) we rent a couple of silly movies and get munchies then her Gracie and I can have a good time. :chili: I will probably do what I do every night sit in bed reading SM. Happy New Year's my friends.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm forced to go with my parents to their boring friend's house....not fun! :smmadder:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

After much debate with the family ... it's so hard to all get to decide on one thing ..
Let me see ??

The 10 year old wanted to go to Disneyland (but that is her choice for anything usually) ..

17 year old daughter wanted to "go party" anywhere

19 year old daughter wasn't happy with all options

DH came up with some weird ones that I had no idea where he was coming from .. one even involved surprising family/friends in Michigan ... (for the record - we left Michigan because of the cold) .. get the picture ??

Sooo we have family and friends in Vegas who are having a party - I can't believe I found last minute flights for tomorrow - even found a hotel (Monte Carlo) ... we are flying one way and driving back .. Max gets to go because he stays at my B-I-L's house.

Sooo that's it ... all three girls are happy and DH is very excited !!!

Happy New Year to all - especially my Aussie friends who will be ringing in the year with a spectacular fireworks display over the Harbour Bridge - always out-doing itself from previous years - you guys have about 5 hours to go ... :thumbsup: - I wish I was there too with my own family ... :smcry: 

I hope it's a lucky and prosperous new year to all of you - my friends on SM .. :wub: :grouphug: :rockon: 

</span></span>


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

New Year's Eve I will be laying in bed with hubby watching the ball fall in NY if I don't go to sleep first. :wub: 
We both have to work the next morning and I don't want to go in with a hangover. :new_shocked: 
We are going to celebrate on the first because we are off on the 2nd together and we have plans to go 
out to a romatic dinner and then come home and have a few drinks.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I'll be at home, where I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am going to a party w/my husband at his friend's house. I'm a little bummed that I won't be home w/the pups to ring in the New Year though. I plan on being on my way home by 12:15 lol. 

Have a happy and safe New Year everyone and their pups!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

We were invited to a friend's club in the city to do some partying. I'm just not sure about the traffic, it makes me nervous to drive, so either I'll hire a limo service if we can get one this late or we will stay home :biggrin: Hey, I'm only 27, some partying should be in my plans


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

We're going up to our local curling club with friends for a potluck, dancing and curling. I don't curl but my husband does so I'll just sit and have a few drinks with friends. We'll probably be home by 12:15. I wish I was in Australia where it sounds like they're have the greatest time ever!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm doing nothing! Stupid flu is going around here! :smmadder: I had it a few days ago and now my friends have it. Z&J and myself were going to go to their house for dinner and just time spent with good friends. But both came down with the flu sometime in the middle of the night. So it will just be me and Zoe & Jett tonight, and any others here on SM who will be home too.


----------



## mimi'smommy (Dec 9, 2007)

For the first time in 7 years I am going to be staying at home for New Year's Eve. I can't tell you how good that feels -- no traffic, no crowds - just me, my man, mimi & the cats. We are going to have a late supper and then settle down to watch 'Farinelli' -- a great movie with the most stunning opera music. Can't wait!! 

Hope you all have a lovely evening & take care.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> After much debate with the family ... it's so hard to all get to decide on one thing ..
> Let me see ??
> 
> The 10 year old wanted to go to Disneyland (but that is her choice for anything usually) ..
> ...


Have a wonderful time and I hope you win lots at the slots! I LOVE going to VEGAS!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We're staying home and I LOVE it!!! ( did the partying when I was younger... and honestly NYE never lived up to my expectations!) I'm not cooking ..just ordering a pizza and chillin out! 

I will likely be joining those here who are also staying at home! ..and WILL have my wine in hand!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, we are already 8 hours into 2008 and I'm happy to report a very uneventful night here! 

I was in bed by 11, then was woken by the fireworks at midnight, the pups don't mind them, it was just the noise! They were so loud this year, I'm just under 20 km's from the harbour, but boy, could I hear them!!! Sounded like they were right above my house! LOL .... yes, I'm old!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well we are staying home as always, safest place to be I say, plus it's snowing like heck here so the roads will be slick, no point trying to go out in that, it's been snowing most of the day so far.
If I manage to stay awake long enough I will watch the Time Square revellers and the ball drop, then head off to lala land, but I doubt I will stay awake unless someone prods me every 5 minutes from 10pm onwards :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Staying home! I feel like I can't complain because I was just watching the show "Jon & Kate + 8" but having the kids AND hubby home all week I am just worn out. When they are home 24/7 the house always looks like a bomb hit it, I feel like I just barely got Christmas gifts and things put away, not to mention we've been driving all over creation all week so I feel beat. I figure when the kids are bigger we will be more in the partying mood again, lol. Maybe I will ask Pete if we can get some kind of take-out--although I have to admit my stomach is not so great after this past week of eating party food all week long. I think I need a colon cleanse, lol. So how's that for exciting?? We will put the kids to bed early and veg out!! 
But really, Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I had a GREAT night , I haven't been to bed yet - but I still feel FAB . All my guests stayed over - big slumber party - so we are having our 2008 BRUNCH . I'm already drinking my Champagne and orange juice - being so HOT , the drinking will continue . Oh , and I'm back in my swim suit . 2008 ROCKS . Sarah :rockon:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I had a GREAT night , I haven't been to bed yet - but I still feel FAB . All my guests stayed over - big slumber party - so we are having our 2008 BRUNCH . I'm already drinking my Champagne and orange juice - being so HOT , the drinking will continue . Oh , and I'm back in my swim suit . 2008 ROCKS . Sarah :rockon:[/B]


*sigh* I wish I were there! Happy New Year to you Sarah!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

_oh well.... i don't drink, and i'm not social... so i guess it's fitting. :mellow:_
[/QUOTE]

I don't drink either but I am a social bug, ( love to talk and laugh :biggrin: ) We are going out to eat with friends then will spend the evening at their house.

Happy New Year to everyone!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We have had family here since the minute we arrived back in town last Thursday. My brother just left around 5 P.M. so now it is just my darling hubby, Sassy and myself. We ate lunch out and are still stuffed so I think we will just stay home and watch the recap of 2007 on the TV, watch the ball drop, have a little glass of champaign and then sleep like babies. 2008 is going to be a good year. I can just feel it. :biggrin:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

We're heading over to my gf's house for a big party...kids and all. She lives here in the neighborhood, so no driving for us. B)


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=496252


<div class='quotemain'>We have had family here since the minute we arrived back in town last Thursday. My brother just left around 5 P.M. so now it is just my darling hubby, Sassy and myself. We ate lunch out and are still stuffed so I think we will just stay home and watch the recap of 2007 on the TV, watch the ball drop, have a little glass of champaign and then sleep like babies. *Dear Pat, 

I feel the very SAME way! I feel VERY good about 2008. I am an "even number" person moreso anyway.

We are staying home tonight and barking up a storm. :HistericalSmiley: Already firecrackers are going off somewhere near here. We can hear roman candles shooting up also. Glory is very alert and letting us know.

Sparkling Apple Cider for me, since I have to work tomorrow. :blink: 

Wishing everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR! 
Melanie, Mr Wookie and Glory


</span>*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It's just me and my lil' buddy, Shoni, tonight. It's barely sundown here on the left coast of America and starting to get dark. Hubby is 'on the road' in his big truck and I've got 2 movies and my vodka/tonic. Maybe some popcorn......Kettle corn flavor. I thought about going out to eat alone, but that sounds so depressing. This Holiday season has been long for me and I'm glad it is almost over actually.
Sorry I'm not my usual 'look on the brighter side' person tonight, but I certainly do wish you all a very Merry night and a Happy New Year!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am already in my pjs, with the kids destroying their rooms once again. So far this evening, they have knocked a tv off the wall and busted an air mattress. I have given two haircuts. And fought with the kids. But hopefully things will be better for 2008. I doubt that I will even be awake. With the kids and being away from family we usually don't do anything. But, it works for us.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> It's just me and my lil' buddy, Shoni, tonight. It's barely sundown here on the left coast of America and starting to get dark. Hubby is 'on the road' in his big truck and I've got 2 movies and my vodka/tonic. Maybe some popcorn......Kettle corn flavor. I thought about going out to eat alone, but that sounds so depressing. This Holiday season has been long for me and I'm glad it is almost over actually.
> Sorry I'm not my usual 'look on the brighter side' person tonight, but I certainly do wish you all a very Merry night and a Happy New Year![/B]


Yummy I LOVE Kettle Corn. 
enJOY! 
Melanie


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

I just got back from NYC for Christmas and I'm staying in!! Vegas gets CRAZY for New Years!! So I'll be safe at home cuddling with Belle!! And Happy New Years Everyone!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

My bf's brother and SIL are having a huge party at their house with a DJ and everything. All my nieces and nephews and his entire family will be there and when I got home from work (THE BUSIEST DAY OF MY LIFE!! :smheat: ) my bf started a huge fight with me and then he left. He left me here?!!?! :shocked: Honestly I am upset about his inconsideration but I really rather be here in my house with my Luci. I called 2 of my friends and they're coming over.  
Happy and Healthy 2008 everyone... may the new year bring you joy and prosperity!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We are watching Ryan Seacrest and waiting to see Dick Clark. We grilled chicken and had fruit and pesto on the side. In honor of our many Aussie members I have opened a lovely Australian Shiraz and am sipping on that. John has only gotten 2 calls from patients and we are praying for a fairly quiet night. I've done pretty good with my holiday eating. I've now lost 35 pounds on WW, so I didn't want to mess that up......Happy New Year everyone. Like Pat and Melanie, I'm feeling the good vibes. I'll be moving into my new house soon.....


----------

